
Prisoners and Hats Puzzle - vinchuco
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoners_and_hats_puzzle
======
deadowl
I had a coworker forward me this problem a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't hard
for me. Meanwhile, I completely forget what class it was where I picked up the
concept of a parity bit. Networking maybe?

